# Powerful sermon clip.



## reaganmarsh (Sep 14, 2016)

This is powerful. I have no idea who the preacher is, but this is powerful:

http://www.sermonaudio.com/playpopupvideo.asp?SID=627162213199


----------



## Beezer (Sep 14, 2016)

Yes, I believe he's a minister in the FPCNA. 

If you like Cairns you will appreciate the preaching at Ballymena FPC. I've greatly appreciated Rev. Greer's sermons.


----------



## John P (Sep 15, 2016)

I agree with the pastor in the video. He's so right! A pastor is a shepherd, and evangelist, and a teacher.


----------



## reaganmarsh (Sep 15, 2016)

Beezer said:


> Yes, I believe he's a minister in the FPCNA.
> 
> If you like Cairns you will appreciate the preaching at Ballymena FPC. I've greatly appreciated Rev. Greer's sermons.



Brian, 

I'd never heard of him before a friend sent me the link to this clip. I'll have to check him out, along with Rev. Greer. 

Thanks for the tip!



John P said:


> I agree with the pastor in the video. He's so right! A pastor is a shepherd, and evangelist, and a teacher.



John,

Quite so.


----------



## py3ak (Sep 15, 2016)

Reagan, I think you will likely find that Dr. Cairns has the truly unusual gift in speaking of making time stop. I remember being surprised to hear him say that he'd preached past his allotted time - it seemed that he had just barely begun. For content and tone, there are other ministers I would prefer; but I have never heard his equal in the way of fascination. It makes perfect sense that he should be an Ulsterman.


----------



## reaganmarsh (Sep 16, 2016)

Ruben,

With that kind of recommendation, I'll very much look forward to hearing some of his sermons!

Thank you!


----------



## Christian Teegardin (Sep 26, 2016)

Very moving. God bless.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Sep 26, 2016)

py3ak said:


> It makes perfect sense that he should be an Ulsterman.



I am feeling rather smug in light of that comment. 

The Free Presbyterian ministers are often excellent orators. I recall one of them saying that their homiletics teacher told them to read Winston Churchill's speeches to help them communicate. It seems to have worked.


----------



## earl40 (Sep 26, 2016)

py3ak said:


> It makes perfect sense that he should be an Ulsterman.



Is this sort of like these guys? 

http://www.numero23.fr/wp-content/uploads/2015/03/en_pleine_tempete1.jpg


----------



## PaulMc (Sep 26, 2016)

I have been greatly blessed to have had, over the last two years, both Alan Cairns and John Greer to preach and lead Bible studies at the BCPCC conference in Hertfordshire, England - excellent ministry, well worth checking out.


----------



## Dekybo (Sep 26, 2016)

Excellent.


----------

